# PTE getting expired after the Invitation recieved



## anandkiran (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi 
I have written PTE exam on 9th Jan 2017. Just yesterday I have received the invitation yesterday.The PTE score card expires on 8th Jan 2019
I would like to know if the case officer gets assigned, would they accept it or do i need to write again. 
Please help with the solution. Thank you 

Regards
Anand


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

anandkiran said:


> Hi
> I have written PTE exam on 9th Jan 2017. Just yesterday I have received the invitation yesterday.The PTE score card expires on 8th Jan 2019
> I would like to know if the case officer gets assigned, would they accept it or do i need to write again.
> Please help with the solution. Thank you
> ...


No issue. Go ahead with your visa application. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## anandkiran (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks @kodaan28 for the reply. Do i need to write the PTE again, what if the CO gets later 8th Jan. 
so that PTE score gets expired. do you have information this. Thank you


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

anandkiran said:


> Thanks @kodaan28 for the reply. Do i need to write the PTE again, what if the CO gets later 8th Jan.
> so that PTE score gets expired. do you have information this. Thank you


They only care about the docs confirming the validity of points claimed till/on the date you get invite. After securing invite your eoi is freezed and nothing can be changed. So don't worry you are perfectly fine. Go ahead with your visa lodging process. Hope you get a quick DG.
Cheers 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## anandkiran (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you for the post


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Just to be sure, send the scores online through pearson site to DHA if you haven't already and save the mail of sent score. You will not be allowed to send scores after 2 year period by PTE. It is still valid upto whatever time DHA says though.


----------



## anandkiran (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the information, just checked that PTE score has been sent to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications 
Worldwide, Australia on 12/01/2017


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

anandkiran said:


> Thanks for the information, just checked that PTE score has been sent to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications
> Worldwide, Australia on 12/01/2017


That's coz during pte test booking, in why are giving pte option you would have chosen that you are intending to migrate to Australia.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------

